# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Problme programmation Socket

## remirobert

Bonjour, j' ai dcid de dcouvrir les socket en c# afin de raliser un petit logiciel de chat.
Cependant,  hormis le fait que mon application ne fonctionne pas, j' ai une erreur lorsque je lance mon application serveur.
Lorsque que je le lance un message s' affiche : 




> Une seule utilisation de chaque adresse de socket (protocole/adresse rseau/port) est habituellement autorise.


Il semblerait, qu' il y est un doublon dans mon programme mais je ne vois pas.

Voici les quelques lignes si vous pouvez m' aider :



```

```

Merci d' avance !!  ::D:

----------


## remirobert

En bidouillant comme un acharn, j' ai enfin russi et mon programme fonctionne; c' est gnial !!!  ::mrgreen::  ::cry:: 

Juste une question : 
Comment afficher plusieurs label dynamiquement ? avec la possibilit d' avoir une fentre scrollable ?

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Tu peux juste mettre une textbox multiligne. Pour chaque message, tu fais textbox.text = textbox.text + Environment.Newline + message

----------

